# Scart Light 10.0



## diomant (9. Dezember 2015)

Grüßt euch. Es wird Zeit mein Acid aus 2007 in den verdienten Ruhestand zu schicken. Darum soll in den nächsten Monaten was neues her. Lange bin ich auf einem 29er hängen geblieben, bin nun aber auf dem Trip, mir besagtes Scart zu holen. das 9.0 gefällt mir von der schlichten Optik zwar mehr, nur würde ich das nur teuer auf XT umrüsten, von daher kann es auch gleich das sein.

Zu mir: 195cm, beladen mit allem knapp 115kg, Schrittlänge sind 90cm. Fahrprofil sind nur "noch" familienfreundliche Radausflüge auf Radwegen, bisschen fester/oder nach Regen minimal nasser Waldboden (keine Trails mit dicken Wurzeln oder anspruchsvolles Terrain) und bei schönem Wetter D) Arbeitsweg, aber auch nur auf Asphalt oder befestigten Wegen.

Klar rollt da das 29er auch gut und man hat prinzipiell noch Reserven, wenn es einen doch mal packt. Allerdings sind bei dem (lt. Angaben der Hersteller) 29er, was mir zusagt aber auch 1,5kg mehr drauf hat.

Nun allgemein paar Fragen:

Ist das Scart auch für leichteres Gelände (Feldweg z. B.) geeignet? Ich meine damit eher kürzere Passagen oder Abkürzungen. Verwöhnt bin ich mit einer Dart3 und 80mm Federweg, die auch nicht mehr wirklich gut federt nun nicht und ich mutmaße, dass die 5mm weniger, dafür Luft in der Gabel, sich nicht viel nehmen. Ja, die dünneren Reifen beschäftigen mich auch und klar, das 29er ist da wohl aufgrund der Reifengröße komfortabler und "verzeiht" auch mal einen Fehler. Nur ist die Frage, was für Fehler bei einer freundlichen Fahrweise das sein könnten  

Prinzipiell wäre mir auch ein Conti Reifen lieber, von daher die Frage, ob der CycloXKing mit 35er Breite reinpassen sollte (gehe davon aus, da der Schwalbe mit 33 auch passt und es noch nach Platz aussieht).

Weiß jemand, was für Naben da verbaut sind?

Welche Rahmengröße wäre für mich ganz passend?

Wäre vielleicht, aus externer Sicht, ein 29er doch eine bessere Wahl im Sinne von "robust sein" auch aufgrund meines Gewichtes. Da habe ich mir das Race One bzw. noch lieber das LTD Race von Cube ausgeschaut, sind beide ja aber schon deutlich schwerer auf dem Papier. 1300€ sind auch mein Limit für das Rad, mehr wird es nicht werden. Die Radon 29er im Budget sagen mir von der Farbe leider nicht zu.

Wo könnte evtl., außer an mir, noch an Gewicht gespart werden?

Danke, falls das jemand überfliegt oder gar liest und einige Fragen beantworten kann


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Dezember 2015)

diomant schrieb:


> Grüßt euch. Es wird Zeit mein Acid aus 2007 in den verdienten Ruhestand zu schicken. Darum soll in den nächsten Monaten was neues her. Lange bin ich auf einem 29er hängen geblieben, bin nun aber auf dem Trip, mir besagtes Scart zu holen. das 9.0 gefällt mir von der schlichten Optik zwar mehr, nur würde ich das nur teuer auf XT umrüsten, von daher kann es auch gleich das sein.
> 
> Zu mir: 195cm, beladen mit allem knapp 115kg, Schrittlänge sind 90cm. Fahrprofil sind nur "noch" familienfreundliche Radausflüge auf Radwegen, bisschen fester/oder nach Regen minimal nasser Waldboden (keine Trails mit dicken Wurzeln oder anspruchsvolles Terrain) und bei schönem Wetter D) Arbeitsweg, aber auch nur auf Asphalt oder befestigten Wegen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich mache mal den Anfang 

Das Scart Light kannst Du mit ruhigem Gewissen auch auf Waldwegen und abseits asphaltierter Wege nutzen. Ich persönlich war vor meiner "MTB-Zeit" gut vier Jahre auf einem Crossbike unterwegs und habe damit sogar erste Erfahrungen im Alpenvorland gemacht - natürlich mit entsprechenden Grenzen, welche mir vor Ort schnell bewusst wurden 

Generell ist ein Vergleich zu einem MTB immer ein wenig problematisch. Die Geometrie ist anders, das Einsatzgebiet und somit auch Rohrstärken und Reserven sind unterschiedlich konzipiert. Der von Dir angesprochene Reifen sollte passen, da genug Luft an der Strebe vorhanden ist. Da ein Mavic Systemlaufradsatz verbaut ist (Mavic Crossride FTS-X), werden dort ORM Industriekugellager von Mavic verbat, siehe: http://www.mavic.de/laufrad-reifen-system/qrm . Diese sind langlebig und im Falle eines Defekts schnell zu wechseln.

Größentechnisch würde ich bei deinem Einsatzgebiet ein 60cm Rahmen empfehlen...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diomant (10. Dezember 2015)

Huhu. Danke für die Antwort. 

Was waren bei dir die Grenzen?

Kann man das Cube Tonopah von Geometrie und allem mit dem Scart vergleichen? Das ist leider das einzige Rad, dass ich Probefahren kann 

Dumme Frage: einen 26er reifen mit 2,1 Breite im vergleich zu den angestrebten 35mm Conti. Der Reifen sollte 2cm "dünner" sein. Wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Dezember 2015)

diomant schrieb:


> Huhu. Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Was waren bei dir die Grenzen?
> 
> ...



Hi,

die Grenzen waren letztendlich, dass ich immer mehr den Drang hatte, auch Trails und Alpentouren zu machen. Grundsätzlich sind bei den Crossern aufgrund des Vortriebs nicht großvolumige Reifen wie bei 29er Bikes verbaut - dies wirst Du in den meisten Fällen positiv bemerken, da diese ausreichend Trip für die meisten Situationen haben und dennoch stark im Abrollverhalten ggü. reinen MTB-Reifen sind.

Den Vergleich zum Cube kann ich nur anhand der Geometrietabelle machen. Beide Bikes haben im Prinzip eine recht gemäßigte Geo, welche für die meisten Fahrer passen sollte. Ich würde spontan behaupten, dass Du dich auf dem Scart genauso wohl fühlen wirst wie auf dem Cube - abgesehen von kleinen Unterschieden beim Rahmen gewöhnt man sich so oder so sehr schnell an sein eigenes Bike 

Gruß, Andi


----------

